# Recommended Method For Sanitizing Pet Bottles



## cpsmusic (1/4/12)

Hi,

In another thread I mentioned some problems I've been having with over-carbonation in a couple of my recent batches. I'm fairly sure that the problem lies with the re-used PET bottles not being sanitized properly.

Are there any guidelines for how PET bottles should be sanitized?

I'd prefer a method that uses a no-rinse sanitizer like Brewshield if possible.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

Chris, the greater concern that I've had with the Cooper's Pet (I know you're talking general pet) bottles is the blow molding injection nib at the base of the bottle. I'm not sure if it was the one dud box, but I've had a number of these eject the contents under pressure once carbed in a fine pin hole spray(don't believe it was and overcarbonation issue either). I usually rinse these with tap water and then store. If they have yeast residue then I always have 1 bottle with 100ml of bleach solution sitting in the cupboard. When the next bottle with residue shows then the contents are tranferred and the previous bottle goes into the drying crate. Then they are rinsed with idophor before reuse. The occurance of these pin holes has me worried, though I've never had an infected bottle, just leaky.


Hirns


----------



## Wolfy (1/4/12)

I soak mine in sodium percarbonate to wash them, rinse and drain. Then a quick dip in acidified bleach solution and drip-dry. Then just before use they get rinsed with Idophor or StarSan.


----------



## waggastew (1/4/12)

I used to be pretty lax with my sanitation regime with my PET's. A couple of brews that were a bit funny taught me to take care. Current regime is:

1. After pouring beer, I rinse the bottle a few times with tap water and invert until dry. Stored in the garage until bottling day.
2. On the day of bottling I soak my bottles in napisan solution for 1/2 hour
3. Drain the napisan mix and then soak in a weak solution of bleach
4. Drain the bleach mix and rinse each bottle with a few changes of water running from the tap (i usually give em a shake)
5. All bottles get a few squirts of Starsan and left for 5 mins
6. Excess starsan tipped out and then prime as normal

One thing I have done for the last 8 brews is use brand new PET caps everytime. They are not expensive and I think the lids are a potential source of problems due to the small plastic disc in the top. When using the new PET caps I give them a quick spray with starsan as well.


----------



## HaveFun (1/4/12)

i user a Hydrogen Peroxide and Peracetic Acid solution.. thats works well..

cheers stefan
mandurah


----------



## pete6 (1/4/12)

similar to above with PET bottles - never had any problems in my 12 or so brews.

1. Rinse very well after pouring - (I do this before drinking! ). Take blue insert-thingy out of cap and rinse them too
2. let dry upside down - normally left on bottle tree until next needed. Caps go in a tub!
3. On bottling day, everything gets a rinse through with whatever cleaner im using (bottles, separated caps and blue insert-thingy). at the moment its brewers wash.
4. rinse and drain. 
5. sanitize with morgans or brewcraft no-rinse - normaly 10-15secs and 5-6 squirts each on the vinator, and before i had that, pour from bottle to bottle. Leave separated caps and blue insert-thingies in a small bowl of no-rinse sanitizer. 
6. Fill bottle. Put bottle caps and insert-thingies back together ( i do this, and most of my sanitizing and bottling regime with gloved hands (lovely yellow marigolds!) to try and keep everything sanitized). one more dip of the caps in sanitizer once theyre put back together and then on the bottle.

like i said - touch wood - never had any real problems


----------



## kelbygreen (1/4/12)

when I was bottling this is how I done it (glass or pet) 

1. rinse after use
2. drop into a fermenter or pot thats full of sodium perc
3. rinse well and hang. 
4. rinse again if dust and crap is in them. 
5. sanitise with starsan I used to just fill a few up half way and shake them then pour into another bottle and so forth.


----------

